# 11/10 Bob SIKES



## disndat (Nov 10, 2013)

:sleeping:We started the weekend Friday in the blistering cold wind on the gulf breeze side did not catch much. 

The action started on Saturday on the beach side at around 3 pm we caught our first bull red. Then proceeded to catch one slot red kept it, and ended that session with the biggest red 39 inch(measured).

We took a break grabbed dinner and came back around 9 pm and left 12:30 ish. In this time span caught about 6 more bull reds. :sleeping:

Bait- *menhaden *(frozen bought at GB bait and tackle)
Setup- Carolina rigs / pompano rigs (2 hooks) # 3 hooks


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice & thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Wind or no wind I'd be hearing the slot sizzle 
Nice catch gents!


----------

